# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testoviron - Test Enanthate 1ml 250mg Amps legit?

## AwarenessDrone

I have a feeling that these amps are as fake as a female orgasm. The first is supposed Norma Test e 250mg 1ml and the second type is Bayer/Schering same dose.. again supposed... long story on how I got these.

Norma Lot # 0912018 - Exp date 12/2011

Bayer Lot # 80693126 ?? - Exp 10/2014 I dont read any other language then English so the rest is jibberish besides the 94015M underneath the russian crap.. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated guys.

 :Chairshot:

----------


## AwarenessDrone

Newbie, didnt know what the phuck a poll was.. sorry for the confusion.

----------


## nilrac

I don't know about the first one, but I have the Bayer/Schering (mine out of Thailand). Where are yours from? And were they boxed with insert?

Otherwise I'd say yours are good to go. The amps should pop perfectly with the score underneath the blue dot. Very thick oil. Awesome stuff  :Smilie: .

----------


## AwarenessDrone

No, they came in a casette tape holder with no literature lol. And no I have no clue where they are out of. Ive gotten other amps before from the same source and they have been legit, however these where not what I ordered. 

The original order was 3 10ml vials of Asia Pharma Test e but they were siezed by US customs. I told the source about this and forwarded them the siezure letter and shipped out 30 amps as they were more discreet to ship. It would make sence to ship me bullshit as they didnt want to lose my business, but maybe Im just being paranoid. 

Yes the oil is super thick and the Bayer amps are very easily opened if fact just taking the pics I knocked one over and it opened lol.

I have used 5 so far thru the course of 2 weeks my last injection being the 21st of June, 2010. All the while mixing in the same plunger 100mg propionate to keep my levels high until the long acting enanthate ester kicks in. I may be jumping the gun here since this is my first cycle and have not used enanthate yet.

Thanks for the info nilrac, it's much appreciated.

5' 9", 180 lbs, 14% bf
BP 295 1X

----------


## nilrac

As I said, I have no idea about the first one, but the bayer/schering enanthate , to me, looks 100% gtg. I have the same gear right now. And was very quickly up in weight and strength, much to my surprise. Looking forward to weeks 5, 6 and 8 especially!

Enjoy buddy...  :Smilie:

----------


## AwarenessDrone

Thanks nilrac, really appreciate the input and knowledge! Hope weeks 5+ go great for you!

----------


## AwarenessDrone

Anyone else care to comment? Need some input guys.

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

that's greek writing not russian :-)

----------


## MORPHIN

they look GTG, I got the norma's right in front of me right now, but your pic makes the printing look like its a baby blue colour, mine looks grey i think unless its the lighting, it could be the same colour as yours, the more i look at it i think it is the same colour as yours..lo

----------


## junior21804

would be happy 2 give u my email so i could order those for my self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rider

they are both legit, *Greek real stuff*  :Wink:  enjoy and stop the bullshit about russian letters etc

----------


## jelly

Amps are usually not faked.. When they are, they usually have real juice in em, but made by a copycat UL.

----------


## SlimJoe

Good to go

----------


## ICE WATER

i have the same batch number on my amps as you but with exp 7/2016

im starting to wonder about these.. how were your results after running the bayers?

----------


## vikingvip

> I have a feeling that these amps are as fake as a female orgasm. The first is supposed Norma Test e 250mg 1ml and the second type is Bayer/Schering same dose.. again supposed... long story on how I got these.
> 
> Norma Lot # 0912018 - Exp date 12/2011
> 
> Bayer Lot # 80693126 ?? - Exp 10/2014 I dont read any other language then English so the rest is jibberish besides the 94015M underneath the russian crap.. 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated guys.



jai faite 1500 mg par semaine de ces testoviron shering et jai réagi beaucoup plus avec un underground lab....

----------

